

Show HN: Chirps, an iPhone app for reading tweets with links on Twitter - deduce
http://polydice.com/chirps
Chirps is an iPhone app that let you read tweets with URL and focus on the content with a readability mode.<p>We've developed Chirps for several weeks and now we just launched 1.0 on App Store. PLEASE let us know if there is any we can do better.
======
deduce
Chirps shows you only tweets with links, and presents them in a clean and un-
cluttered format, so you can truly enjoy reading on Twitter, distraction-free.

We've developed Chirps for several weeks and now we just launched 1.0, PLEASE
let us know if there is anything we can do better and we'll keep working on
it.

